
Google Finance getting updated in November - berdon
https://support.google.com/finance#7534448
======
tky
"updated" is the new way to say "we're killing functionality" without actually
saying it. The update, as best they've described, is the elimination of the
'Portfolios' functionality.

Any recommendations for alternatives?

